# Very Basic webpage (enter page)



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, I am looking for some help to create an enter page for my bigcartel shop. It would be something very simple. Just a picture or design with an enter button linking to the shop. 

I can create all the graphics and buttons needed, I just need help with the HTML part of it. Let me know if you can help me get started or do it for me. Thanks.


----------



## demtangs (Nov 21, 2008)

Try some of the free vector and background pages. Adobe has an exchange for designers with all kinds of backgrounds and buttons you can use. Most for free. 

Adobe - Adobe Marketplace & Exchange


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahhh, I think I worded it wrong. Haha, I can design all the graphics myself, I really just need help with HTMl and CSS.


----------



## demtangs (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, Sorry. I use Iweb these days. I know, it sounds elementary but, it looks great and I don't have the time for html anymore.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh, alright cool. Ill look into that.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Just create a table between your body tags on a blank page. Don't link it to your stylesheets or anything. Below is the basic code (with the image and links removed from the tags) from my website here.

```
<table>
<tbody>
<tr> 
<td><div>
<div style="display:block;text-align:center;margin-right:auto;margin-left:auto"><img border="0" height="420" src=" " width="420" /></a></div>
<br />
<div style="margin:5px auto 0pt;display:block;text-align:center"><br />
<br />
<font size="6">
<a href=" "><b>Enter</b></a></font><br />
<br />
<br />
</div>
<br />
</div></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
```
I may have cleaned it too much, but that's the basic structure, just play around with it until you get what you want.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

That's great! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

There are a bunch of free and low cost web templates you can use also...
Wordpress or Joomla are great.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Catbox said:


> There are a bunch of free and low cost web templates you can use also...
> Wordpress or Joomla are great.


Wordpress and Joomla are not templates, they are content management systems, requiring a server running PHP and MySQL and the knowledge to install them. Once installed, they aren't that complicated to use, if you have the proper background. For free and easy websites, Google sites and Microsoft Live are user friendly. The Microsoft version is set up to do ecommerce, whereas the vanilla version of Sites is not. 

There are templates and template programs, iWeb and WebEasy8 come to mind. 

Caveat: wordpress started out as a blogging service, and you can still set up a limited site for free at their site, but probably not what most users here are looking for.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Why would you want to introduce an extra mouse click for the user? Intro pages and the like are a bit out of date, you wanna get straight to the content as quick as possible.


----------



## demtangs (Nov 21, 2008)

Good point. Intro pages drive me crazy too. Especially the ones with some drawn out flash intro.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought it would look nicer, but I guess you're right. I decieded not to anyways, since it would just cost more for something kinda pointless.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

tankueray said:


> Wordpress and Joomla are not templates, they are content management systems, requiring a server running PHP and MySQL and the knowledge to install them. Once installed, they aren't that complicated to use, if you have the proper background. For free and easy websites, Google sites and Microsoft Live are user friendly. The Microsoft version is set up to do ecommerce, whereas the vanilla version of Sites is not.
> 
> There are templates and template programs, iWeb and WebEasy8 come to mind.
> 
> Caveat: wordpress started out as a blogging service, and you can still set up a limited site for free at their site, but probably not what most users here are looking for.


 
I know they aren't templates, didn't say they were... 
There are templates available for Joomla and Wordpress CMS... 
http://www.joomla.org/
http://wordpress.org/

Templates for Wordpress and Joomla
http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/
http://www.templatemonster.com/category/wordpress-themes/
http://www.joomla-templates.com/
http://www.themes2wp.com/


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Wordpress is pretty flexible though, there are plugins for everything these days. It certainly covers what we want to do. If I was setting up an online store though I'd use ecommerce templates it's very well put together and well supported.

I personally wouldn't touch anything to do with microsoft unless I had too.


----------



## apparel-printing (Nov 4, 2010)

blankCLOTHING said:


> I thought it would look nicer, but I guess you're right. I decieded not to anyways, since it would just cost more for something kinda pointless.


I appreciate your decision. However, I was ready to help you in HTML thingies.


----------

